# Question - Natural Health Clinic in Richmond



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

I read recently (and I'm sure it was on this board) about a clinic in Richmond, and also Central London that specialises in fertility, nutrition, chinese medicine etc.  

Does anyone know which one I'm talking about?  I have done a search with no success.

thanks


----------



## Happiness07 (Aug 16, 2007)

Deat Meadey,
The Zita West clinic in central London has a good reputation for assisting women with a range of thereapies to support fertility? I'm not sure about the one in Richmond- maybe you are thinking about different ones.. 
I went to Zita West and they do lovely nutrition and acupuncture advice , though i'm now at the Zhai clinic which just focuses on TCM to help women to conceive.
Hope that helps
X


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Meadey

Yes, you're right, it was me that wrote about the clinic in Richmond. It's the Woman's Natural Health Practise and Trevor (Wing) deals with chinese medicine, acupuncture, mushrooms etc but also has expertise in immune problems and cutting-edge science. He is really good to talk to and has a lot of time and patience and looks for potential problems that other people might not have thought about (or really know about). I'm taking herbal medicine from him at the moment and also mushrooms to lower my immune system. He always has time to answer emails and look at your BBT charts etc.

Their website is www.naturalgynae.com

Best of luck
Allison x

IM me if you want any more info and I'll get back to you asap (sorry I don't come on the boards very much at the moment).

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Kaputies (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Meadey

I've also been with Trevor for the past 3 years and found him to be excellent.  Very caring and easy to talk to.  After being fobbed off for years by GPs and another private Consultant, he was the first person I found willing to help me and his fees are not extortionate.  

I have recently been for IVF treatment at a clinic in Europe, but will be visiting Trevor again in a couple of weeks for my first scan and still e-mail him for advice etc.  He also does one day a week (Tuesdays I think) in Harley Street if that's easier for you to get to.  Prices are about £20-£30 more on average for a Harley St visit.

Good luck with your journey.

Kathy


----------



## moomi (Apr 5, 2007)

A belated thanks for your replies.  I did actually find the details on another thread so have only just checked this but your input is very helpful.  

I have an appointment with Trevor in August so fingers crossed he can help me.  

Thanks again


----------

